# Mini MPEG-4 compatability



## Mac3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Greetings. I have a TiVo Mini connected to a Premiere XL4 via MOCA. The XL4 has a wired ethernet connection. I received the Xfinity MPEG-4 upgrade letter today (FYI, it takes effect on October 27 in Portland, OR). As I understand it, my Premiere XL4 should handle MPEG-4 just fine, but what about the Mini? The TiVo support page mentions every device BUT the Mini. I think that since the Mini is just passing through the signal from my XL4 it'll be OK, but perhaps my understanding is not correct.

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Features_Use/Comcast-Transitioning-to-MPEG4-in-Select-Markets



> TiVo devices in these areas will be affected in the following ways:
> 
> Roamio Plus/Pro: These DVRs are compatible with MPEG4, but the built-in transcoder for streaming will be incompatible. You will receive your HD channels on the DVR, but will be unable to stream content to other devices.
> 
> ...


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
I am on Fios and they use Mpeg4 on several channels. All minis work fine.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

The Mini does not tune anything so any signal your TiVo can receive the connected Mini can also receive.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

lessd said:


> The Mini does not tune anything so any signal your TiVo can receive the connected Mini can also receive.


Recently Minis have been reported as failing when paired with Roamios and tuning to MPEG 4 channels delivered by Comcast - see this thread entitled:

"None of my minis will tune in channel that comes in fine on roamio"

which describes the blue spinning wheel freeze up requiring a power cycle reboot:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10927270#post10927270


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tivoyahoo said:


> Recently Minis have been reported as failing when paired with Roamios and tuning to MPEG 4 channels delivered by Comcast - see this thread entitled:
> 
> "None of my minis will tune in channel that comes in fine on roamio"
> 
> ...


What is Comcast doing differently? I've never run across any issues with FiOS and H.264 channels.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> What is Comcast doing differently?


That's the key question and the issue is unresolved at this point by tivo and comcast. but comcast is nevertheless slated to convert more markets / more channels to mpeg4 - take a look at the previously referenced thread for more details.

And it doesn't affect just the minis, it looks like the real issue is that roamios (and perhaps bolts as well) can't record/buffer the mpeg4 channels in the tuner and thus can't pass those channels on to the mini when it attempts to lock on the tuner. So when the mini tries to tune into the mpeg 4 channel, the mini goes into an endless spinning blue wheel / circle of death with no option but to pull the power cord to exit the freeze loop.

The thread starter apparently was pairing the mini with a Premiere XL4, and oddly the older models - premieres and tivo hd's seem to be working and recording the mpeg 4 channels properly. would be nice to hear back from (edit: Mac3, original poster) if in fact the XL4 and mini are working fine on mp4 channels in Portland. As the issue seems to not be with the mini itself, but with the host model tivo it's paired with.

one theory is that the newer software with skip mode support could be the culprit as that's a software difference between models . or it could be a comcast issue causing the conflict, such as a cable card issue such as Auth, Con, Val, CCI value. but users have reported opening tickets and comcast being unable to fix the issue. And stranger still is that the mpeg4 channels are viewable on the roamio, but record functions and buffering don't work at all - can't pause live tv, can't ff/rew. so the channel is viewable on the roamio and being decrypted by the cable card, but that's it. and then the roamio can't pass that channel to a paired mini so you can't view it on the mini.

And apparently if you record comcast mp4 on Premiere or Tivo HD, it will then play back (stream) to mini and roamio. I believe the file will also transfer to roamio and play back properly if it's first recorded on a Premiere or TivoHD.


----------



## buccobruce (Aug 25, 2007)

I currently have comcast in Atlanta. We underwent the mpeg4 transition last nov. I have a roamio and two minis. Both minis show the mpeg4 channels without any issues when directly tuned, including HBO. 

bb


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Only a few 720p mpeg4 channels are affected on Comcast with Minis, it's not all of them. The Mini works fine with h.264 as long as the Roamio can buffer and record them normally.


----------



## whoareyou_1999 (Feb 3, 2016)

Coincidentally, Comcast broke all of the XBOX media center extender functionality in similar fashion


----------



## whoareyou_1999 (Feb 3, 2016)

ComcastTeds said there would never be a fix for this, and it was up to MS to correct the issue


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Still, the Mini is a client in relation to the Host DVR. It does not "tune" anything. Essentially, the Mini is "dumb." It just receives whatever the Host DVR sends it. The Mini only receives a stream of IP data having been converted to IP by the Host TiVo DVR and has no "tuning" abilities.

There could be a bug in either the software of either the Host DVR or the Mini, but it does not involve the Mini doing anything more than acting as a client dependent on IP data being sent by the Host TiVo DVR. There is no "tuning" done at the Mini.


----------

